# Recommendations for Builder local to Velez Malaga



## Lai (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello!
I'm new to this forum. Hopefully I'm not asking a question that has been raised before. As first time buyers in Spain, we're looking for recommendations for a builder (ideally Spanish) and local to Velez Malaga for extensive renovation work; new bathroom, kitchen, terrace, plastering, new doors and electrics. We will be able to meet next week at the property to discuss work and get quotes.
Thank you.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I haven't used them myself, but this local Spanish firm (Adriano Construcciones) has done quite a few complete reform projects on townhouses in my area, and recently built a lift (a proper one, not just a stairlift) in a large townhouse belonging to a Spanish friend of mine. They are not a one man band outfit so have all trades working for them. The boss speaks some English if that helps. I would say, though, that next week might be a bit short notice if they are busy, so I'd ring them as soon as possible.




Adriano Construcciones Y Contratas en Velez-malaga. Reformas en general - Central de Reformas


----------

